# New paphs



## Ellen (Aug 3, 2007)

Just got some nice big paphs from Pine Ridge:

Paph Ho Chi Minh
Paph Lyro Suncatcher
Paph Delrosi

I hope my Ho Chi Minh will look as nice as the ones that were posted here.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 3, 2007)

They certainly sound good to me!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2007)

Good group. What size are they, photos?


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 4, 2007)

i've recently learned about Lyro Suncatcher. i need to keep reminding myself, i'm a species snob. no hybrids. i'm a species snob, no hybrids. i'm...
i mean, enjoy and happy growing.


----------



## Marco (Aug 4, 2007)

whats lyro suncatcher?


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 4, 2007)

Lyro Suncatcher = James Bacon x St. Swithin


----------



## Ellen (Aug 4, 2007)

Here are pics of the new acquisitions./ Left to right: Ho Chi Minh, Delrosi, Lyro Suncatcher. The bottle of Bayer spray is for scale since I don't have the usual coke can. If there's some way to add a larger, better resolution pic, I'd like to know what it is.


----------



## Ellen (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm trying again using a different method.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice looking plants!


----------



## Grandma M (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow! That Delrosi is so large, I should be a BS plant.


----------



## Ellen (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, I hope the Delrosi is a BS plant. If not, then it's taking up more than its share of space.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2007)

I hate imageshack-popunders! Nice acquisitions, good growing!


----------



## Ellen (Aug 6, 2007)

I hate imageshack period. And those popunders are infuriating. Isn't there some better way to post full-sized images here?


----------



## Heather (Aug 6, 2007)

Ellen, instead of posting a thumbnail, you can direct link your image by using the last option on imageshack - it will just insert the html tags around the direct link. 

Alternatively, you could use photobucket or another similar site.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice plants!

Ramon


----------

